# cervasa for blackfin and aj over nite



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

looking for a crew to fish out of freeport sept. 8 and 9 if weather permits.
plan on fishing over nite jigging for tuna at east and west cervasa. and doing some deep drops at hilltops depending on what everyone wants to do . thanks call 254 482 0088 or email [email protected]


----------

